# leisure batteries blowing fuse, any idea why?



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

With neither of us being technical/mechanical/electrical/diy etc inclined this seems the best place to ask.

We have 2 leisure batteries (no idea what size or make or anything about them sorry!) that are housed under the seating area in the rear lounge next to the fuse box. For some reason the fuse has suddenly gone for the batteries and when we replaced it (managed that bit ok) and switched the power on it blew again (we only have one spare fuse at present!!. Made sure nothing electrical was switched on e.g. sockets, water pump etc when we switched the power from off to auxillary so not sure what made the fuse go. The batteries were working ok before and everything electrical works fine on EHU.

Any ideas?? 

Apologies if its really obvious  , but its not to me so I'm really grateful for any help on this one. 

Thanks


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It isn't your batteries that are blowing the fuse, It is something connected to them.
If everything is switched off it must be a direct short somewhere.

Check the cables that are connected to your battery for friction earthing or a disconnection that is earthing out.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Or it could be your leisure batteries are completely depleted. 

Dave


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Same thing happened to me when my leisure battery was quite low and I connected it to mains electricity at home.

After blowing 3 fuses (15 amp) as soon as I turned the power on I cheated and used a 20 amp fuse, then switched back to a 15 amp before hooking up at the next campsite.


----------

